# I love fi'zi:k:



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I just got this saddle bag :

https://www.fizik.com/us_en/link-bag-small.html

I also wear their Road Shoes. 
Perfect Fit . Light, And Stiff
As Your GrandMothers Rolling Pin.

Fizik design covers all the bases from form to function.
If you ride the road and er... in reasonable condition, Fizik products may served you well.
My other bag is Topeak Sm road Clip Mount.

I would counsel to avoid that Topeak attachment design. Their products are ok... 
but the clamp clip is a guaranteed problem 

Fizik... serves me rather well. everything so far.


----------

